# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Our Two Latest Additions to our Reptile Family

## Lady Python

Meet Joe our baby Pinesnake X Bullsnake





Love this pic.  Looks like he's answering the door LOL.



We also bought this beautiful Cali Kingsnake baby.  She is a rescue the shop got from the Reptile Rescue centre to find a good home for.  She has really pretty markings and will make a nice girlfriend for our Albino Kingsnake Nigel when she's older.  How on earth this gorgeous little snake came to be a rescue I really don't know.  We've named her Sally.

----------


## tigerlily

What pretty new additions.  Congrats.  I really like the head pattern on Joe.

----------


## JLC

Aahhhhh, beautiful!!!  :Sunny:

----------


## Lady Python

We knew Joe was in shed when we reserved him.  Looked in his viv this morning and he'd shed during the night. What a clever boy :Very Happy:

----------

